

Dublin Core Metadata Initiative – Metadata Basics - jcr
http://dublincore.org/metadata-basics/

======
oneweekwonder
When I see dublin core, I think of that strange /dc/ in AD(sysadmin could not
tell me why); or trying to understand RDF and EAV models.

A bit off-topic, [https://www.freebase.com/](https://www.freebase.com/) is
read only now, when it closes down what other open db for meta data is there?
Something I don't have to crawl and have a decent query language?

~~~
jcr
There are various resources available through Dublin Core.

[http://dublincore.org/resources/](http://dublincore.org/resources/)

Including translations, if you need them:

[http://dublincore.org/resources/translations/index.shtml](http://dublincore.org/resources/translations/index.shtml)

There's also the Archive.org metadata repository.

[https://blog.archive.org/developers/](https://blog.archive.org/developers/)

I __think__ the common crawl folks have a metadata repository as well.

------
nl
Dublin Core: sure to be useful any day now.. Or not.

(Seriously, look at the Google Knowledge Vault paper, and pay attention to how
much more accurate the data is that they get from non-metadata sources is).

